# New software review dedicated to those



## edp (May 25, 2007)

who value their time.
I have just purchased ($97.00) a software package called "Cabinet Planner". I have now had it for about 10 days and I am already nearing expert status. That is testimony to the fact that the steps required are highly intuitive. While the purists in this group (you know who you are) will take issue with software and a computer doing their job, take a moment and listen. What I found most likable about this product is that it was written by a casework guy. It has been fine tuned to allow for any variation on cabinet making you would care to employ including my own style which I had thought was very unique. Step #1 is to tailor the building standards to your liking. You can change materials, sizes and dimensions on all components with a few key strokes. Your changes are now the directions used to fabricate the cabinets you select. After you have designed a suite of cabinets the software will prepare cutlists for the entire project including your solid stock. All the parts will be shown on an optimized cutting plan, obviously different cut plans for each material used. Just a note here, if you have drops laying around, you can enter their size when developing the cut plan and use some of them up. Each cabinet included will be shown on a rudimentary shop drawing with a list of the parts required and the basic sizes called out. Additional features include the ability to print labels for each part cut which can be a huge help on larger jobs. Job proposals can be printed as well as contracts, both documents edited by the user and stored as part of the system standards. The purchase allows you to load the software on up to 3 machines at no additional cost and you are quaranteed free updates for life (probably means his life?). I have been running many tests on this program and finally, this past weekend, I committed wood to the project. I built a pantry cabinet commission in a lot less time than I would have normally taken. In 2 hours time I had all the sheet goods and solid stock sized for a double wall unit 7' high, 22" deep and 32" wide. It was comprised of a melamine inner walls, back and shelves wrapped in raised panel sides (2 rows of 3) and 4 raised panel doors with ½" overlay blum hinges. I am very pleased in the performance of this product and recommend it highly to anyone building cabinetry. It does not force you to build in any particular fashion. What it does is interpret your decisions, crunch numbers and provide direction in utilizing your raw material. It handles the drudgery of repetitive computations where most mistakes are made and allows the craftsman to concentrate on execution. If you have any questions on this product I will be happy to respond either openly on this forum or by PM.

Ed


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*As a follow up to my original review*

of the "Cabinet Planner" software. I have since built 4 kitchens with this product and could not be happier. It was a test of faith on the first one though. We cut down 12 sheets of Oak veneer plywood into cabinet parts using only the cut plan generated by the software. As each piece was cut, it's label was attached and the parts were seperated into piles based on secondary processes required. This took 2 guys, 2 hours to complete. The following day, we cut all the dadoes and started assembling. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. The cabinets were completed and waiting on the doors to arrive before the week was out. The following weekend, we cut up 3 more kitchens simultaneously using the same process. I don't think I will do that again though. Only because of the space required to process all those cabinets.

Ed


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

would this be a good program for a novice? How exactly does it work? Do you draw out the cabinets like in cad? Also if i was going to use pocket screws would it account for that too? 

well i just downloaded the trial, and it may be a lil to complicated for me. sorta got lost in it. I got my walls layed out but couldnt figure out how to add the cabinets, gave me cut list but cant you put it in the drawing so you can see the layout?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I found it to be a great program for a novice.*

I absolutely hate working within the confines of a software I don't understand. It took me about 3 hours of trial and error to get my sea legs but it went pretty quickly from there. One thing you will find is that Rob, the guy that created the software is extremely fast at responding to e-mailed questions at all hours of the day, night and weekends.
If you have any specific questions, I will be happy to offer what guidance I can. e-mail me at [email protected]

Ed

Don't see why you couldn't adjust the software standards to use pocket screws but I also don't know why you would want to for most of the joints. All my lower cabs are constructed using dado cuts and through screws. Most of my uppers are assembled the same way with one or two exceptions. Much stronger and easier to asemble that way.


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

i think this program may be too detailed for me, Im more looking for a program where i draw my walls, then make a cabinet stlye and size then be able to drag it in place. I guess more of a layout tool then a cabinet designer. Do you know of programs the would do this for me?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

smontanye said:


> i think this program may be too detailed for me, Im more looking for a program where i draw my walls, then make a cabinet stlye and size then be able to drag it in place. I guess more of a layout tool then a cabinet designer. Do you know of programs the would do this for me?


That is exactly how cabinet planner works. First step is to open a "NEW" project and name it for your reference. Second step is to draw the walls in an overhead view by inputting length, height and relative angle. Save and close the walls page and click the icon for the wall elavation. It will ask you which wall you would like to start on. You pick it and then start making cabinet selections. Select a base or upper of the style you prefer, input the width and click ok. If you like the results, click save and move on to the next cabinet. It just takes a few dry runs to get the hang of it. Good luck

Ed


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

After fooling around for awhile, i think i finally beat the cabinet planner monster! did a complete wall including doors and windows from starting with walls to getting cut list. I love this program. Now when it comes to prices, im guessing that you just put in your base price for cabinets? or can it get more detailed, say bdft? so i could get an estimate of how much it will cost to make the cabinet? 

Also thanks for all the help!! I almost gave up on it at first.

just figured out finding bdft


----------

